# VIP622 - Signal Issues ( SAT 118 and 129 ) -- Help!



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Just started having issues with a few stations.

Sat loc. 118/TP18.
Sat loc. 129/TP6.
Sat loc. 129/TP30.

All other channels are fine.

*SAT Loc. 118 / TP 18 ( pixelated ) ==> Lock, Signal Strength 25*
6455 HD - KSDK DT (NBC) St. Louis, MO 
6456 HD - KTVI DT (Fox) St. Louis, MO 
Note: Other locals on 118/TP11 have good lock with Signal Strength at 66

*SAT Loc. 129 / TP 6 ( pixelated ) ==> Lock, Signal Strength 14-23*
9499, 139 HD - Turner Broadcasting System HD TBS 
9500, 439 HD - Big 10 Network HD BIG10 
9508, 402 HD - NBA Television NBATV 
9509, 560 HD - NBA Television NBATV

*SAT Loc. 129 / TP 30 ( No Signal ) ==> Lock, Signal Strength 21*
9425, 144 HD - ESPN 2 HD ESPN2 9425 30 129° 
9426, 154 HD - NFL Network HD (MPEG-4) NFL 9426 30 129° 
9429, 186 HD - National Geographic Channel HD NTGEO 9429 30 129° 
9461, 112 HD - Home & Garden TV HD HGTV 9461 30 129° 
9462, 110 HD - Food Network HD FOOD 9462 30 129° 
9540, 403 HD - NHL Network HD NHLN 9540 30 129°


```
System Info:

119 Green
110 Green
129 Green
118 Green
```


```
Details

LNB Drift Detected..

STB Health Life
Tuner 0 as of 12/26/08 12:28pm
Oribtal: 14 15 16 21
110 73 76 73 84
119 64 73 64 75
129 0 46 42 45

Tuner 1 as of 12/26/08 10:50am
Oribtal: 14 15 16 21
110 84 67 84 72
119 70 66 72 67
129 0 41 45 41

Value: 0:0
Value: 1:3
Value: 2:0
Value: 3:0
Value: 4:5
Value: 5:0
Value: 6:0
Value: 7:-2
Value: 8:1
Value: 9:0
```
*118 SAT*
TP-1, Lock, Signal=58
TP-2, Lock, Signal=27 
TP-3, Lock, Signal=42
TP-4, Lock, Signal=50
TP-5, Lock, Signal=64
TP-6, Lock, Signal=48
TP-7, Lock, Signal=57
TP-8, Lock, Signal=54
TP-9, Lock, Signal=62
TP-10, Lock, Signal=54
TP-11, Lock, Signal=66
TP-12, Lock, Signal=50
TP-15, Lock, Signal=55
TP-16, Lock, Signal=29
TP-17, Lock, Signal=45
TP-18, Lock, Signal=25
TP-19, Lock, Signal=54
TP-20, Lock, Signal=42
TP-22, Lock, Signal=41
TP-23, Lock, Signal=63
TP-24, Lock, Signal=53
TP-25, Lock, Signal=59
TP-26, Lock, Signal=53
TP-27, Lock, Signal=62
TP-28, Lock, Signal=43
TP-29, Lock, Signal=57
TP-30, NoLock, Signal=41

*129 SAT*
TP-1, Lock, Signal=41
TP-2, Lock, Signal=28
TP-3, Lock, Signal=37
TP-4, Lock, Signal=32
TP-5, Lock, Signal=34
TP-6, Lock, Signal=23
TP-7, Lock, Signal=35 
TP-8, Lock, Signal=32
TP-9, Lock, Signal=41
TP-10, Lock, Signal=39
TP-11, Lock, Signal=36
TP-12, Lock, Signal=22
TP-13, Lock, Signal=45
TP-15, Lock, Signal=43
TP-16, Lock, Signal=38
TP-17, Lock, Signal=40
TP-18, Lock, Signal=23
TP-19, Lock, Signal=35
TP-21, Lock, Signal=40
TP-22, Lock, Signal=25
TP-23, Lock, Signal=36
TP-27, Lock, Signal=35
TP-28, Lock, Signal=30
TP-30, Lock, Signal=21
TP-31, Lock, Signal=33
TP-32, NoLock, Signal=0

Any ideas???

Thanks,


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

"Details

LNB Dirft Detected.."

Sounds like you need to call someone...


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I was expecting a line with the drift values after the 'LNB Drift Detected' message.

I am not sure what I am looking at.

If this looks like a LNB issue then I will give Dish a call. If it looks like a SAT cable loss issue then I can do something without a call.

Just not sure how to read this data.



bartendress said:


> "Details
> 
> LNB Dirft Detected.."
> 
> Sounds like you need to call someone...


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

grog said:


> 'LNB Drift Detected'


I've just never seen phrase above end well...


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

So the real question is: Does the above show I have LNB drift? If so... how much?

My understanding is a small amount of drift is ok.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

grog said:


> So the real question is: Does the above show I have LNB drift? If so... how much?
> 
> My understanding is a small amount of drift is ok.


Dish replaced one of my LNB's when the drift showed -7. Right now I have one that is showing -5 and I see no obvious sign that it's affecting anything. Usually, when you get the LNB Drift message, there is more information available right beneath the message.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

That's what I thought as well.

This sounds like an alignment issue but I don't get it.
From what I read you would normally align to SAT to the lower TP's. In my case the TP's with the problem are in the middle of the spectrum.

*For SAT Loc. 118*
GOOD ==> TP 3 - 802 - Teja TV(Telugu) TEJA
GOOD ==> TP 11 - 6453 - KDNL DT (ABC) St. Louis, MO
GOOD ==> TP 11 - 6454 - KMOV DT (CBS) St. Louis, MO
GOOD ==> TP 17 - 9850 - Korean Broadcasting Service America KBS 
BAD ==> TP 18 - 6455 HD - KSDK DT (NBC) St. Louis, MO 
BAD ==> TP 18 - 6456 HD - KTVI DT (Fox) St. Louis, MO 
GOOD ==> TP 22 - 757 - Radio SLZ RDSLZ 
GOOD ==> TP 24 - 712 - RTR - Radio France International 
GOOD ==> TP 24 - 812 - Music Hits One (Punjabi) from New Delhi MH1 
GOOD ==> TP 27 - 749 - TB1000 Russkoje Kino RKINO

*For SAT Loc. 129*
GOOD ==> TP 11 - 9433 - The Disney Channel HD DISE
GOOD ==> TP 17 - 9409 - Starfish TV Network STARF 
BAD ==> TP 30 - 9425 HD - ESPN 2 HD ESPN2 
BAD ==> TP 30 - 9426 HD - NFL Network HD (MPEG-4) NFL 
BAD ==> TP 30 - 9429 HD - National Geographic Channel HD NTGEO 
BAD ==> TP 30 - 9461 HD - Home & Garden TV HD HGTV 
BAD ==> TP 30 - 9462 HD - Food Network HD FOOD 
BAD ==> TP 30 - 9540 HD - NHL Network HD NHLN 
GOOD ==> TP 31 - 9427 - Universal HD UNIHD

Based on what I found I was expecting to see others with the same loss. But no seems to be up in arms about signal loss.

Still puzzled. 



TulsaOK said:


> Dish replaced one of my LNB's when the drift showed -7. Right now I have one that is showing -5 and I see no obvious sign that it's affecting anything. Usually, when you get the LNB Drift message, there is more information available right beneath the message.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I have fixed the issue.  

I started trying a few of the things I had to do in the past...
Run check-switch with no SAT cable and then run check-switch with SAT cable again... no joy!

The one thing I did not try..... Power-cycle the DP44 power-inserter. 
That was it! Both VIP622's now show all the stations fine.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My DPP44 burped last week also, lost 61.5 and 110 on my 211.

Disconnected everything and let it set for 10 minutes, reconnected, ran check switch, all is well.

Had been running for 2 years, so it was about time to reboot it, I guess.


----------



## champion6 (Dec 7, 2004)

Please help a newbie... what's a DP44 power-inserter?


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

DP44 power inserter is a small device you typically install inside. It sends power out to the DP44 switch which is typically outside--it has 3 connectors: 2 antenna connectors (one goes toward SAT IN on the receiver, the other end goes toward the switch input #1) and the third is a power cable that you plug into the wall. It's not very big (about 2" square).

Re: LNB drift... This is a normal phenomenon. LNBs have a 'life cycle' and LNB drift means that your LNB is closer to death than 'birth'. You might be able to get away with resetting, unplugging, etc., that you mentioned for some time. But when that doesn't resolve the issue, you'll need to get new LNB(s). E-bay and other retailers have them cheaper than paying for a service tech to come out. If you can find out which LNB you need, know how to operate the latest screwdrivers, and can unscrew a cable connection, you should be able to DIY. I would just go ahead and replace it while the existing is on it's 'last leg' or otherwise you might have to have no TV while you wait for the new one(s) to arrive.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

FYI: After I power-cycled the DP44 power inserter the SystemInfo/Status is now showing 'GOOD' in green instead of "Check details for LNB!".



tedb3rd said:


> DP44 power inserter is a small device you typically install inside. It sends power out to the DP44 switch which is typically outside--it has 3 connectors: 2 antenna connectors (one goes toward SAT IN on the receiver, the other end goes toward the switch input #1) and the third is a power cable that you plug into the wall. It's not very big (about 2" square).
> 
> Re: LNB drift... This is a normal phenomenon. LNBs have a 'life cycle' and LNB drift means that your LNB is closer to death than 'birth'. You might be able to get away with resetting, unplugging, etc., that you mentioned for some time. But when that doesn't resolve the issue, you'll need to get new LNB(s). E-bay and other retailers have them cheaper than paying for a service tech to come out. If you can find out which LNB you need, know how to operate the latest screwdrivers, and can unscrew a cable connection, you should be able to DIY. I would just go ahead and replace it while the existing is on it's 'last leg' or otherwise you might have to have no TV while you wait for the new one(s) to arrive.


----------

